#  > THEATER FORUM FORA >  > THEATER FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  Meten is weten

## geluidsmaker

Beste collega's, het was de bedoeling om ruim 1 jaar geleden het SMAART6 te kopen, maar helaas is de ontwikkeling van SMAART 6 gestopt en heb ik nog steeds geen goeie meetapparatuur. Het gaat mij er vooral om de delay tijden te kunnen meten. Maar uiteraard zou ik ook wel meer referentie's willen meten/zien.

Ik zoek nu naar een optimale oplossing en wil zo weinig mogelijk kabels hoeven trekken en allerlei randapparatuur mee hoeven slepen, door de zaal en naar de balkons.
Ik weet dat vele collega''s met hetzelfde probleem zitten en niet even een snelle meting kunnen maken.
Wie van jullie heeft voldoende ervaring en goeie suggestie's voor een zo goed mogelijk systeem ?

Voor het instellen van de delay tijden zou ik ook de Acoustilyzer AL1 kunnen gebruiken. Een relatief klein apparaat met een ingebouwde mic. en je hoeft maar 1 XLR touwtje, voor het electrische signaal, door de zaal te trekken. Zijn er gebruikers van deze AL1 ?

----------


## Timo Beckman

Een van de beste oplossingen is SIM van Meyer maar is een hele dure . Wat je erg goed kunt gebruiken is SAT live
SATlive® Audiomesssystem

----------


## e-sonic

hallo,

voor delay is de AL-1 zeker te gebruiken als je het systeem toch al hebt.

In geval van gebruik bij een laptop is de volgende software goed te gebruiken:

Dirac een nederlandse ontwikkeling in distrubutie bij Bruel en Kjaer.
dit programma meet ook zonder licentie en tijdsbeperking delay en spectrum, daarnaast ook enige ruimte akoestiek parameters in de 2k octaaf band.  Dit programma is makkelijk te gebruiken, ik pas het toe bij audio training.

7841 DIRAC - BrÃ¼el & KjÃ¦r


Een ander programma voor delay en spectrum en SPL,waardes is iets complexer, meer mogelijkheden zoals fase en heeft alle mogelijkheden zonder licentie. ARTA.

ARTA home

Dirac werkt ook met een gewone draadloze microfoon mits er geen overdreven compressie plaatsvindt.

Ik gebruik zelf een Bruel en Kjaer meetmicrofoon met een coax voeding, dan zijn lengtes tot 500 meter geen probleem, dus dat moet ook in een theater wel lukken.

Wil je helemaal geen software, dan kun je tegenwoordig ook mp3 sweeps opnemen met een wav recorder en opsturen, zie daar voor mijn andere posts, veel succes.

----------

